# 6500 K vs. 420 nm actinic



## mshaughnessy (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a 55gal planted tank with two compact flourescent 6500 K bulbs and two 420 nm compact flourescent bulbs. Which are better for plant growth? Would it be a good idea to switch to use just four 6500 K bulbs? Thanks


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

the 6500k is better. Switch to the actinics to anything within the 6000-10000k range.


----------

